# Icse/isc results 2006 out



## KoRn (May 14, 2006)

hey guys ndtv 2day said dat icse 2006 results are tto be declared shortly,im like feeling very nervous can u guys tell me the site where i can find out my results because googling takes a long time and i need the site urgently.ndtv recommended this site (*www.cisce.ndtv.com/)but all dat was displayed was this "Council for the Indian School Certificate Examinations, New Delhi
Result 2006

The Council conveys its Best Wishes to all the candidates of the ICSE-X & ISC-XII, 2006 examinations.

Disclaimer : All information on this web site, known by the Universal Resource Locator (URL) *www.cisce.ndtv.com is provided free of cost for personal perusal only, and as such, is made available "AS IN". No claim is made about the accuracy or validity of the content on this site, or its suitability for any specific purpose whatsoever, whether express or implied. Since all readers who access any information on this web site are doing so voluntarily, and of their own accord,any outcome (decision or claim) of such access is understood to be their sole responsibility. Every effort has been made to ensure accuracy of the data on this site. CISCE or NDTV.com will not be responsible for any errors or omission at this Web site, and reserve the right to make changes without notice. In particular but without limiting anything here, we disclaim any responsibility for typographical errors and accuracy of the information that is contained at this site."

wat does dat mean r they coming out soon......anyways if u guys hear anything please do inform me,i think it will b benificial for icse/isc candidates who visit this site.


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 14, 2006)

Hi KoRn,
I m too in tenth and waiting for  my results.....
Here is a link for u, check the pdf file on the site.
*www.cisce.org/66.html?&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=67&tx_ttnews[backPid]=28&cHash=959a2a17a3

It is not necessary to search for the results on the net, u can even get it on ur cell.


----------



## nagarjun_424 (May 14, 2006)

Hi guys.

Even I am in the 10th grade. Waiting for my results. Kinda scared. When is the exact date for the results?

Is it 18th May or June 1st? I am confused!


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 14, 2006)

ICSE results are generally out in the month of May..
A frnd of mine told me tht the results will be out on 18th may 4p.m. I wll soon myself search for date.
Pls confirm if u know.

Scared...??


----------



## nagarjun_424 (May 14, 2006)

Yups. I am scared. Few of my friends tell me that its out on 18th May, few tell me that its out on June 1st! I dont which one is correct.


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 14, 2006)

There is a webite(Hindu Journal) tht claims that the results wll be out on 18th of May...
I thnk that our frnds were fooled.As this site is a year older i.e. is 2005 results


----------



## maharajadhiraj (May 14, 2006)

Hey I too have given my ICSE this year. Here are some of the sites you guyz (& gals if any) can check:

*www.cisce.ndtv.com
*www.cisce.indiaresults.com
*www.cisce.ilfsets.com
*www.cisce.examresults.net

Tell you how you can check your mobile phone later.


Peace


----------



## VD17 (May 14, 2006)

Firstly, they are not out as of yet... (obvious to everyone)
Secondly, they will give an alert on the official site atleast 12 hours prior to declaring the results. I dont think it'll be 18th since the news channels are using the term "shortly"... shortly doesnt seriously imply four full days, guys... so i'm guessing 36-48 hours more.. anyway, lets see what happens... all the best to everyone...


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 16, 2006)

Results will be out on---
17th May 3p.m

BEST OF LUCK!!


----------



## sude (May 16, 2006)

day before yeaterday media had made me sick... in aajtak as well as ndtv the news ticker showed..."ICSE/ISC Results will be shortly declared" or something like this... i was in front of my pc all day long and whats the result, the next day around 12noon it showed that resulkts will be declared on 17th at 3pm... my goodness what a harrassment. i had spent more than 25rs smsing to ndtv 6388 and aajtak 2424, enquiring about results..........

ne way i have appeared for ISC this year and looking forward to my results..........

BEST OF luck everyone out there who are like me waiting for their results..........

-SUDE


----------



## sude (May 16, 2006)

dear maharaj
you can check from ur mobile too. just type 
ICSE <your index no. without slashes(/)> and send it to 6388
Eg. ICSE T1455011    to    6388
>>assuming your center code is <T/1455> and roll number is <011>

hey pals please DONT SMS TO 2424 as it is always giving "invalid index number" instead sms to 6388 (NDTV). if you sms now you will get a "best of luck" msg.... i trust NDTV...

-BEst OF LUck again

-SUDE


----------



## maharajadhiraj (May 16, 2006)

Hey guyz, Please post ur marks in the forum after the results are out.


----------



## Dink2cool (May 16, 2006)

best of luck u all ... keep ur fingers crossed ... and wish me best of luck too


----------



## VD17 (May 16, 2006)

maharajadhiraj said:
			
		

> Hey guyz, Please post ur marks in the forum after the results are out.


yeah right.... 







just so that i make forty characters....


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 17, 2006)

maharajadhiraj said:
			
		

> Hey guyz, Please post ur marks in the forum after the results are out.



Only if I get good marks....
BEST OF LUCK!!


----------



## chinmay (May 17, 2006)

Does anyone know when the CBSE results will be out ?


----------



## Dreamer (May 17, 2006)

BEST OF LUCK EVERYONE!

Hope to find a few merit listers here.


----------



## True Geek (May 17, 2006)

BEST OF LUCK TO ALL YOU GUYS
CBSE results are after a week, lol. I will live for 1 more week


----------



## nagarjun_424 (May 17, 2006)

Oh no! Only 2:32:15 left for the results!!!!! I am just keeping my fingers crossed and hoping I will get a good percentage! But, I am still sh***ing bricks here! Lol!


----------



## sude (May 17, 2006)

maharaj jee do u really mean to post marks???

-SUDE


----------



## hsnayvid (May 17, 2006)

<official announcement>

THE RESULTS ARE OUT

<sound of trumpet begins and ends>


so how did all you guys perform?

are you happy with the results?


----------



## KoRn (May 20, 2006)

I did ok considering the amount i studied,got a 1st div with 61% and 98 in computers......how bout u guys.


----------



## ranjodh (May 17, 2007)

17th. 3 pm sure. ....................... i m very nervous. tell me what to do???????? ill die if i dont come 1st.....


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 17, 2007)

So stupid of me...

Didn't seen the date....of post..

@ranjodh
Why bring a dead post backk...Its for 2006


----------

